
Understanding technical debt - thisisblurry
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/02/22/understanding-technical-debt/
======
ericHosick
Technical debt isn't something you "understand".

It is a pain that you feel. A knife that managers happily sharpen without
knowing.

It is unfortunate that with so many tools and best known practices available
today that developers still create technical debt and managers still can't
appreciate it.

I guess it is a lot easier to hack without first writing out the behavior or
writing out those tests or convincing managers that a little upfront cost will
save their ass or company later.

It isn't called Behavior DRIVEN development or Test DRIVEN development cause
it sounds cool.

Staging and production environments aren't just for shits and giggles.

